
Tech groups rally against Congressional calls to ban facial recognition - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/463248-tech-trade-groups-rally-against-congressional-calls-to-ban-facial
======
zarro
Its real issue is not about the technology, its about its misuse and the fact
that we don't have enforcement of the privacy we expect.

Tracking a citizens location, and face or collecting his personal data or
profile information without express consent with option to OPT OUT should be
unconstitutional unless there is a 1. a warrant 2. a right to jury trial and
appeal.

Mass surveillance, unlawful indiscriminate data collection, and no way to
appeal/defend ones-self is the problem, NOT the tech, which as stated could
have many beneficial uses as tools, if used appropriately.

